# Norethisterone to induce AF ready for Clomid.



## Flibberty87 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone   Sorry if there is something similar already, I id check and couldn't find anything.

I was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago after 1 year of TTC and AF only visiting once in that time, my GP kept just brushing it off. FINALLY in January she sent me to see a specialist who sent me for a laparoscopy, found no problems and so has now started me on Norethisterone to induce AF as she hasn't visited since August 2010. I've been on Metformin for insulin resistance since January which was also supposed to induce AF but didn't. Stopped taking Norethisterone 3 days ago and today AF has visited!! I am to start taking Clomid tomorrow for 5 days and if I don't conceive then I have to do the same again next month but double the dosage of Clomid. He also said if I don't get pregnant in the next 6 months then I'll be put on the waiting list for IVF but has only given me 4 rounds of Norethisterone.. Should these 4 rounds kickstart my body into having a normal cycle?

I have scoured the internet and cannot find anywhere when I'm supposed to take my next round of Norethisterone if this cycle is unsuccessful and the doc didn't tell me. Do I just start as soon as I know I haven't ovulated or aren't pregnant?

Can anyone help me with this? 

Thanks


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Flibberty87,

Well done for finally getting a referral, i had to visit 3 different Dr's before they would send me for bloods to confirm pcos - it sometimes helps being persistent.

I also don't ovulate or have periods so i also had to take norethisterone to bring on af before starting clomid. I have been having scans during the month though to see if any follicles are growing and they can also see my womb lining getting thicker so if this cycle doesn't work i will still have another af due to thick womb lining and then take the clomid on day 2-6 again.

I'm not sure how you would know if you've ovulated though if you aren't having scans and/or bloods taken? May be worth asking your Dr.

Best of Luck xxxx


----------



## Flibberty87 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for replying 

I have to go to the hospital for bloods on day 21 of my cycle to make sure I've ovulated. I'm just baffled as to when I should be taking the Norethisterone again. I guess I can just ask the nurse who takes my bloods and hope she has a clue 

Thanks again x


----------

